# Question about flood lights / spot lights



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay guys, a problem i really had last year was the lighting. You could hardy see things

This year, im gonna use 5 strobes. 1 strobe for the grave, 1-2 for my tunnel, 1 for another scene, and 1 for another scene. 

I still dont think this enough, especillay for the grave. So im thinking of adding 1-2 spot light/flood lights.

My question is, how do I set up flood lights in the yard? are they wired up, or do I use batterys? I could plug it into an out let, but i would rather not use like wires under ground or anything lol... 

I could also use batteries. Please need feed back and answers~!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you want to do a real light effect, my recommendation would be using blue bulbs from above (trees).


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Rob at Skull and Bone has a very good lighting tutorial. Well worth reading. I've used some of the techniques very successfully.

http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't worry about cords/wiring. You can purchase dark green or black ext. cords which are not visible at night.
Read the skull and bone tutorial. Good stuff.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

skull & bones is the place help me out


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Alright, thanks a lot guys. Im guessing just putting up lights on trees allows more light to show all around


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You might also want to consider LED spotlights. No matter where you put flood lights, you're still running wires all over the place.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

wires can be hidden with the right color though. I spray painted some of the cords on mine black or the same color as my prop background and they worked out fine.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like using blue spotlights up in the trees for the moonlit night effect, and LED spots for highlights. Another vote here for the Skull + Bone how-to.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

what are LED spots?
like little flashlights?
or LED floods ( the expensive 50$ ones )?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I imagine he's talking about the smaller ones you can make yourself.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

What I did last Halloween was get a bunch of them 'pumpkin' LED lights. I placed them around my grave yard, some in front of T-stones (lean towards the stone), and some behind them for background FXs. Easy to move around 'till you get the look you want. I'd be careful of TOO much light... ya, easier to see hidden details but will actually take away from the FXs. Big draw back - have to run around turning them on & off every night, but they look cool.


----------

